# Just me with some more African Shots



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, here's the used tank, hence why the glass is not cyrstal clear, pretty heavy tank i suspect old tank. But here's the 30L and it's occupants:



















My L260, duh up plants already, dang that beautiful pleco:




































And my show eureka red:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, theyre beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, nice as always!


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

whhat kind of pleco is that, it look very pretty.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea it is, it's a L260 wild, i am working with breeding them right now. If the glass wasn't so dirty i would be able to get a clear pic, as looks identical to this:












Photo compliments of Planetcatfish.com


----------

